# [H] Scratch built Ork Skullhamma Battle Fortress (unfinished) [W] Cash [UK]



## Red_Rage (Sep 22, 2011)

*[H]* Scratch built Ork Skullhamma Battle Fortress (unfinished) *[W]* Cash *[UK]*

*Shipping from UK:* Don’t mind shipping international as long as you’re happy to pay the shipping fees.

*I Want: *A lot of things, but money will have to suffice here. 

*I Have:*

Looking to sell my UNFINISHED project to scratchbuild / kitbash a Skullhamma Battle Fortress as found in the core Apocalypse rulebook.

I'm not an Ork player but I started building it years ago as a present for someone I used to be friends with. He hates me now for reasons I won't go into, and I'm never going to get round to finishing it. I thought it best to sell it off for someone else to give it the care and attention it needs to be ready to crush those squishy pink 'umies into pulp.  

Photos and further information below:




























































































In retrospect I probably should have stood a Space Marine next to it for scale, but you should be able to see the black undercoated Big Mek standing atop the turret, and the fact that it’s made from a 1/24 scale M1 Abrams should help.

It's considerably larger than a Baneblade, and may actually be worthy of increasing the power of the main weapon and the points cost to some sort of Mega Skullhamma Battle Fortress. It's that large because I wanted to make something which actually looked like it could easily hold 30 boys, plus crew, weapons, parts, squigs, a brewery, a Mekshop, and anything else a discerning Ork mob might want before charging into battle.

The base shape for it is made from a 1/24 scale (I think) M1 Abrams tank model, and the main gun was replaced with the barrel from an M4 springer Airsoft gun. It has all the armaments mentioned in the rules including all Big Shootas and rokkit launchers. The rokkit launchers are the three tubes on the back, I never got round to getting Grot Rokkits or Supa Rokkits to mount onto them.

All of the armour plates, nuts and bolts were carved from plasticard or green stuff with an old pair of broken (jagged) flat head clippers. I had the blisters to prove it too.
I'm selling the crew I bought for it along with the tank itself. There's a big Mek with Kustom Force Field standing proudly atop his creation, towards the front of the turret where the main gun meets the chassis. He's not glued in place but there's a hole for his base mount to slot into.

There's also the Commander, a Blood Axe Kommando model (the one with the cigar) holding a blowtorch. He's had his lower legs cut off so he can fit into the open hatch by the Lobba but like the Mek he isn't actually held in place by anything at the moment. There are also two Mekboyz with Cybork bodies, and a variety of grots with tools, telescopes, oil squigs, loading shells etc to be placed wherever seems appropriate. I had intended for the grot with the telescope to stand at the end of the main gun barrel, and the grot holding the artillery shell to stand in the space between the lobba and the pile of lobba ammo. The rest I hadn't decided.

Given the size of this model, the amount of kit parts, actual GW parts and models and time spent on this, I think £100 is a reasonable price to ask not including P&P. Make me an offer though, and I'll see what I think.


----------

